# Amp and it's ohm stability



## Godslayer25 (Sep 4, 2013)

hello I have 2 Kicker CompVR 07CVR124 12-Inch 4-Ohm DVC Subwoofers and a Crunch Ground Pounder GPV2000.1 Maxx Watt﻿ Power A/B Class Mono Amplifier. 

Could I run both subs from one amp terminal even though my amp comes with two sets of terminals? (i.e. one for each subwoofer) 

Furthermore with this particular amp can I run both subs to 1 OHM? Ive been told I could but the whole ohm impedance thing confuses me.

Also my enclosure is separated into two compartments with a wall between the two subs. the enclosure has two separate terminals, one for each sub. Is it still possible to wire each individual sub to 1 ohm or at that point is it better to go to 2 ohms? I just don't know and the manual is unclear at least to me that is.

Any information about this would be helpful in my quest to understand the whole process. 

--Thank you


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Since it is a monoblock amp it doesn't matter. Mono means 1 channel.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

You will need to drill a hole in the partition inside the enclosure to connect the two subs in the configuration that gives you the needed impedance. The hole can be sealed with all purpose caulk, gorilla glue or fiberglass epoxy afterwards. Yes you can run multiple woofers on a mono channel amp. Yes you can bring the resistance down to 1 ohm however I do not recommend it. 1/2 to 1 ohm configs are only good at maximizing the RMS output for a short amount of time. Less resistance means more heat and more stress on both the amplifier and the subwoofers voice coil(s). I suppose if you built an enclosed amp rack with (1) pressure fan and (1) exhaust fan each mounted on opposite ends, the amp may run cooler even at 1 ohm. I would also get a CAD tuned round port box so the woofers can breathe. I found combining both port dimensions into one large centralized port, you get more in your chest thump and at the same time it seems to filter crap frequencies and has low resonance and noise. I run 4 ohms for my everyday configuration and in the competition setting I run 2 ohms. The lower you drop the resistance (impedance) the more power you can get, but also the THD increases as well and over time the extra noise will ruin the woofers.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

No need to drill or have fans.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I only suggested the use of fans in a positive pressure config. to offset the extra heat being generated. So you would be correct. Although not necessary, it will without a doubt help. And yes you will need to drill a passthrough. If drawing a picture would help I will post one. Lee said "Since it is a monoblock amp it doesn't matter. Mono means 1 channel." That is not entirly true. A monoblock amp is simply one that uses a single channel block on a common amplifier chassis. They are usually wired with D circuitry and are able to produce more usable power at the same impedance of a similar 2 channel amp. This is because the power supply is not being divided equally between 2 channels. Monoblocks give you greater dynamic range, eliminate cross talk between channels for greater channel separation. Monoblocks don't rob each other of power during intense musical passages like some stereo power amps, especailly in the low frequency range. If your stereo amp has a dual mono configuration, with separate power supplies, this issue may not be a problem. I noticed you have a 2 channel output on this particular amp, so you have flexibility in the wiring to get the desired results. You will need to bridge the separate channels to activate the monoblock design. I have a wealth of professional and competition experience, if you have any questions feel free to ask me directly and we wont have to deal with self proclaimed audio "Guru's".


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah ask him, since he is a SME by the looks of it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Back on track here... these are your specs on your amplifier:
RMS Power @ 4 ohms	250 watts x 1 channels
RMS Power @ 2 ohms	500 watts x 1 channels
RMS Power @ 1 ohm	1000 watts x 1 channels
Peak Power Output	2000 watts x 1 channels

Here are your sub woofer:
Peak Power Handling	800 watts
RMS Power Handling	400 watts
Voice Coil(s)	Dual
Impedance (Per Voice Coil)	4 ohms

You can wire them up to either a 1 ohm load or a 4 ohm load. If you wire them to 1ohm at the amp your RMS output would be 1000w and your sub woofers RMS is only 800w combined. You will have to set your gain/level on your amp slightly less than nominal to make sure the woofer do not receive more power then they can handle, we use a volt meter to set amplifiers.


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

You should absolutely set the gain with a volt-meter, however the gain does not control the output power of an amp. The gain is used to match the amps drive voltage to the other components in the system. Most high end head units have a drive or preamp voltage of 5-9vrms. When your components are vrms matched, the head unit will accurately control the volume of all components together without gaps that can cause clipping. The impedance used controls the amount of power from the amp to the speakers. Impedance is electrical resistance. I personally wouldnt use 1 ohm continuously, but if thats what you choose, as long as you dont run the volume all the way up you should be ok.


----------

